# Desolation mid-April



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

Its a good time to do it since the bugs aren't out yet. Be prepared for cold rain and snow, or it could be sunny and warm. It'll be on the lower end this year, but Deso is always easy and gets easier and faster with more water. If it gets really high(which it won't) Coal Creek and Joe Hutch are worth a look.


----------



## LeftOfCenter (Aug 16, 2009)

*Dun been gone*

Looks like April 10th is the latest date still available.

The cancellations were posted sometime before 3:30 AM MST last night (3/16 at an 'undisclosed time') when I was up feeding my 7 month old and happened to pick up an unloved June 11th launch. The rest are already taken. Very occasionally there is an upside to extreme parenting sleep deprivation...


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

You did get lucky, LofC. I checked at 10:15 MST last night, and all the May dates I was hoping for were already gone. I think the "undisclosed" time was midnight EST.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## DeeBrown (Feb 14, 2018)

I think the "undisclosed" time was midnight EST.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Mountain Buzz mobile app[/QUOTE]

They became available right at 10 mountain time. After getting hosed in all the lotteries and releases so far, I was super excited to get the date I was looking for.


----------



## CCZ5 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Picked up a April 18th launch. Just trying to predict what the flow will be, having a hard time finding the current snowpack to guesstimate what it will be that week. Hoping for higher flows as lower sounds like more of a challenge and I’ll have the family along.


----------



## Dsuth82 (Apr 2, 2012)

Should be pretty steady dam release and some influence from run-off. There is good water above flaming gorge, but it's basically an average water year there. Well below average for the other basins that influence the run. I would guess somewhere between 4 .5 and 6K for your high flow. Warmer temps could push that up. Median daily stats from an 118 year period shows flows from about 4.5K to 8.5K during the period you will be on the water. Statistically you should see increasing flows as your trip progresses. I've only run it lower water ( 2.5K) and it's not too challenging. Have fun. Should be a good one.

https://nwis.waterdata.usgs.gov/ut/...od=&begin_date=2017-04-01&end_date=2017-04-30


----------



## Dsuth82 (Apr 2, 2012)

This BOR map provides a pretty good reference as to snowpack. I have noticed some of the basins show percentage of annual average and others show average of snowpack to date ( where the average snowpack is at that point in time). 

https://www.usbr.gov/UC_SnowMap/


----------



## CCZ5 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, exactly the info I was looking for. Unfortunately........I had to cancel the trip, so April 18th should show up as available if anyone is looking


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

It's showing available now.

If I wasn't the person holding the other permit for that day I'd pick it up ASAP.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

The April 18 date is showing available again.


----------



## Pigpen (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm going to piggyback this thread. Hopefully my question will help others floating at that time. 

I, too, will be floating Deso in mid April. Is it recommended to bring your own firewood, or is there ample drift wood available on that float? I've never been down this stretch. We generally bring enough wood for all of our fires on most floats, but if it's already there...


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

Start scouting for drift wood a few miles prior to camp. Pull over and quickly grab it, then keep floating down. You'll be fine.

I have taken a big bag of wood a few times in April depending on how many rafts are in the group and how much space in available in each boat. I've floated into Swaseys with the same bag of wood....

Bring some for Sand Wash if you are driving in the day before.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I have been told by the ranger at the put in, to NOT take any wood down the river. There is plenty of drift wood in the canyon. They do not want outside bugs and disease coming in from outside the canyon in peoples wood from home. I do still bring wood for a fire at the put in, but for the last few years, I've been told not to bring any down the canyon.

They don't require it quite yet.....but you get extra brownie points if you bring a fire blanket for your fire pan. I always bring a metal rocket box for my ashes too. They will ask you what you plan to do with your ashes. Rocket box is a great answer.


----------



## Pigpen (Nov 8, 2017)

Great to know! I'm in the forestry business and know all too much about the bugs. I spent the last night up late on one trip to burn all the wood when most of the party just said "leave it, someone will burn it."

I'll bring an arm load for the night before put in, and that's all.


----------

